# 2 Nutters take a Performance Model 3 to 260Kph



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

@Mad Hungarian and I were testing the new EV01 wheels at the Transport Canada track today and decided to have some fun at the end of the day.

How fast did we take his P3D? 260Kph (161.5 MPH). Clearest shot is 257 though


----------



## AugustaDriver (Jul 21, 2017)

Projected range 54 Km @44% SoC, you can go fast but you can't go far.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

TrevP said:


>


@TrevP your reaction is priceless!!! I had to rate the post as _funny_ because it made me laugh. You two look like you had a blast!

I felt a bit of that "ok, please slow down" feeling yesterday as I was the passenger for a guy trying a P100D Model X with ludacris+ For the first time. I too said "punch it!" as you did to @Mad Hungarian in the video and almost immediately regretted my choice of words as the driver did, in fact, punch it!! It wasn't 250kmh but it was fast enough!!

Nice new avatar pic btw. 😃


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

I like the part where @TrevP seems to be trying to hold on for dear life but proceeds to open the window


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

TrevP said:


> @Mad Hungarian and I were testing the new EV01 wheels at the Transport Canada track today and decided to have some fun at the end of the day.
> 
> How fast did we take his P3D? 260Kph (161.5 MPH). Clearest shot is 257 though
> 
> ...


Is anything clear at that speed lol. I'm jealous, still haven't found time to take my 3 to the track. Will be a special day indeed so just waiting for the perfect time.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

We had just enough track out of the banks to hit the top speed. It’s really scary hitting the banks at 220, you think the car is going to skid off the track and hit the rail. 

Matter of fact the tires were just barely able to hold on as we lost traction control during the run, the car detected them getting squirrelly and turned it off! We felt it too in the car. I think a stock P3D with the 20” sport pilots would perhaps stick a bit better but we’d probably lose a bit of top speed.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

TrevP said:


> We had just enough track out of the banks to hit the top speed. It's really scary hitting the banks at 220, you think the car is going to skid off the track and hit the rail.
> 
> Matter of fact the tires were just barely able to hold on as we lost traction control during the run, the car detected them getting squirrelly and turned it off! We felt it too in the car. I think a stock P3D with the 20" sport pilots would perhaps stick a bit better but we'd probably lose a bit of top speed.


What was the specs of the P3D you were in? Assumed it had the standard 20" sport tires.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> What was the specs of the P3D you were in? Assumed it had the standard 20" sport tires.


They were testing the new EV01 wheels... 18 inch


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

TrevP said:


> I think a stock P3D with the 20" sport pilots would perhaps stick a bit better but we'd probably lose a bit of top speed.


Sounds like a good excuse to return once @Mad Hungarian has some 20" wheels in stock.

Either way, cheers to you both for taking up your valuable time in the name of 'electric vehicle" science! As Bjorn would say:

"Good Sheeeeeeeit!'


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

His company rented the track, it’s expensive and the speed run was just us having fun in the last few minutes we had remaining, so we’re not going back for joy rides, unless we can get some donations to rent it ourselves


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I got $5 on it! - Luniz


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

PEIEVGUY said:


> I like the part where @TrevP seems to be trying to hold on for dear life but proceeds to open the window


LOL!
When that was happening my immediate reaction was that he was going to barf out the window, and I was trying to imagine how that would go with him wearing a full-face helmet and the incoming 230 km/h wind stream.
Soooo happy it was a false alarm .


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> They were testing the new EV01 wheels... 18 inch


Correct. We had the base OE Michelin MXM4's in 235/45R18.
They were a wee bit squirmy on the banking past 220 km/h, enough that in the second set of corners (where Trev triggered the window switch) the car started a rear end dance that was severe enough to cause the ABS/TC/ESC and regen to all clock-out. I don't blame the tires though, I entered that one too low into the banking for the speed, should have been riding up closer to the guard rails where no steering input would have been required. You can see me correct it and bring it up there about mid way through as we power out, and it was much more stable.
I absolutely have to find an excuse to go back there with my 255/40R18 Advan V105's back on, they'd give me the confidence to circle the whole track flat-out at 261 (it's designed for 300+).


----------

